

My Sites being DDosed, What can i do? - lodle

Hey, the site im hosting with 1&#38;1 is currently being DDOS (for the last couple of days on and off) and the hosting company are not responding atm. Is there much i can do about it?
======
holdenk
It depends on how serious the DDOS and if you expect it to continue. Switching
to another host and not letting them know about your situation could result in
some unpleasantness.

There are hosting providers which specialize in hosting sites which are under
DDOS attacks.

Depending on your needs (shared, dedicated, etc.) you might want to
investigate a number of different companies. In the past I've found
webhostingtalk to be an OK community for knowledge about this sort of thing.

If you just want a name for right now, I've heard ok things about
<http://www.blacklotus.net/> . They do shared hosting, dedicated servers, or
if you want to keep a server farm on something like EC2 they do reverse
proxying (although since you use 1&1 I'm assuming that your probably on either
shared or a single dedicated box). There may be better providers out there,
its been a long time (thankfully) since I've head to look into this sort of
thing.

------
chaosmachine
Switch to another host. There are thousands of other hosts out there.

